# Help setting up Acer Server tower



## Rizzix (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, guys. I've got an Acer Server tower, but the problem is, when it came out of the box the HDDs were set up as one solid 1TB drive as opposed to four individual drives. One of the four crapped out and so I lost everything (which sucked but there wasn't anything important on it). Anyways, I was wondering how I would go about reinstalling Windows server on it. There's no video out on the machine, nor is there a DVD drive. The DVD drive isn't much of an issue, but without video out I have no idea how I'd even begin to set the machine up, I've done my fair share of regular tower repairs, but I haven't really messed around with servers at all, so I don't even know where to start. I've heard there are some USB video out plugs, but I've also heard you need to be able to install drivers to make them work, and without windows on the system, or any sort of video out, I'm back to square one again.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It sounds like one of the Home Servers. The drives were probably configured in an array and if you replaced the defective one it with the same make and model of drive the array would probably rebuild itself. If it were fault tolerant it should still run with one drive removed. There is no video port so I am sure everything was done from a web interface or the array was cloned with a USB drive. Contact Acer and see what your options are to get it up and running again.


----------



## Rizzix (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh yeah? I had no idea that it was set up like that. Now another weird question, would I be able to run the Windows Server network setup DVD from my macbook? I'm not sure how well the work together on a network as I just recently got my macbook. 

I'll definitely try and get it up and running with the replacement drive I just purchased. Hopefully it works. I had a feeling getting this server up and running again would cause me headache after headache.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure why it would cause a headache and if it is new it should still be under warranty. I am not sure why you didn't contact Acer to get it replaced or fixed.

I have no idea what you are referring to in regards to the Mac. The server and it's setup are accessed via a web interface and unless the Setup DVD is in a Mac format I would imagine that it would not work.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it's a NAS unit with no video, it doesn't run Windows in any form.


----------



## Rizzix (Dec 28, 2011)

It's an Acer Aspire EasyStore Home Server box, it's not a NAS unit and it's a year or so old. I don't have any warranty left on it.

This is a link to the engadget review of it. http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/21/acer-launches-easystore-home-server-1tb-expandable-storage-for/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

"with built-in Windows Home Server"

You need to get the restore information and files or disks from Acer. It's not a generic server you can install any operating system you want onto.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Like DH stated you will need to use the CD or restore CD that came with the if it does not start up after installing the new hard drive. I am sure it is all done from a web interface.


----------

